# Adaptec ASC-29320 HostRAID Treiber?

## sewulba

Hi...

Ich möchte auf einem IBM eServer xSeries x345 mit einem Adaptec ASC-29320 HostRAID Controller Gentoo installieren.

Schalte ich die Raidfunktionalität aus, gibt es keine Probleme. Alle 6 146GB Platten werden gesehen. 

Schalte ich aber das RAID an, dann sieht er nicht das RAID, sondern immer noch alle 6 Platten. Das funktioniert natürlich nicht. Gibt es einen Treiber unter Gentoo? Wie heisst dieser?

Was kann ich tun?

Gruss Sewulba   :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

das Ding ist kein hardware RAID-Controller.

siehe:

http://www.heise.de/ct/faq/hotline/07/02/10.shtml

----------

## gimpel

Jepp, ist so ein treiberbasierter pseudo RAID...

http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/downloads/linux_source/linux_source_code?productId=ASC-29320-R&dn=Adaptec+SCSI+Card+29320-R

----------

## Max Steel

Hier wäre es besser den Controller auf non-Raid zu stellen und dann ein reines Software-RAID zu erstellen.

----------

## firefly

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> Jepp, ist so ein treiberbasierter pseudo RAID...
> 
> http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/downloads/linux_source/linux_source_code?productId=ASC-29320-R&dn=Adaptec+SCSI+Card+29320-R

 

der Treiber vom hersteller wird nicht benötigt, da dieser schon im kernel enthalten ist, sonst würde das linux system von sewulba die Platten nicht erkennen können.

----------

## sewulba

Das erklärt so einiges...

Ich habe on Board noch einen LSI Logic Controller drin.

```
SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 07)
```

Ist das auch so ein Fake-Raid-Teil?

Schade das!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## firefly

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> Das erklärt so einiges...
> 
> Ich habe on Board noch einen LSI Logic Controller drin. Aber der macht glaube ich auch kein RAID.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

jupp, ist sogar nicht mal ein fakeraid controller, sondern ein reiner SCSI-controller.

Wenn du RAID haben möchtest, dann hilft nur Software-RAID.

----------

## sewulba

Mannooooomann... Ist das ein sch....!

Ich hätte ja einen richtigen Raid-Controller (LSI Logic MegaRAID SATA300-8X), aber das ist SATA. Da passen die Rahmen nicht mehr und der Umbau ist einfach zu aufwendig!

Okayyyy. Vielen dank fürs aufklären!!!

Gruss Sewulba

----------

## gimpel

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *gimpel wrote:*   Jepp, ist so ein treiberbasierter pseudo RAID...
> 
> http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/downloads/linux_source/linux_source_code?productId=ASC-29320-R&dn=Adaptec+SCSI+Card+29320-R 
> 
> der Treiber vom hersteller wird nicht benötigt, da dieser schon im kernel enthalten ist, sonst würde das linux system von sewulba die Platten nicht erkennen können.

 

Ich weiß, aber mit obigem Treiber könnte man den HostRAID als solchen nutzen. Läuft nur etwas unstabil.

----------

## firefly

 *gimpel wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *gimpel wrote:*   Jepp, ist so ein treiberbasierter pseudo RAID...
> 
> http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/downloads/linux_source/linux_source_code?productId=ASC-29320-R&dn=Adaptec+SCSI+Card+29320-R 
> 
> der Treiber vom hersteller wird nicht benötigt, da dieser schon im kernel enthalten ist, sonst würde das linux system von sewulba die Platten nicht erkennen können. 
> ...

 

dass ändert nichts an der Tatsache, das es sich um ein fakeraid controller handelt. Und bei solchen ist es besser software RAID zu verwenden, dann ist man nicht auf einen treiber Implementation abhängig, welche eventuell buggy ist.

----------

